# Level Up (A5E) Rogues lacking social skill tricks, why?



## Zetesofos (Saturday at 4:32 PM)

Hello there,

So, I'm looking to convert some of my friends characters from 5E to A5E, and I've noticed a couple roadblocks. In a couple of cases, I notice that the rogue lacks any skill tricks to get early expertise in things like deception or persuasion. Unfortunatly, I have rogues that specialized in this at levels 1 and 2 in my old game. 

I'm curious why there are perhaps missing options. I know there is Innocante Facade at 4th level, but it seems like a rogue that wants to specialize in deception or persuasion can't do so until like 12th level. 

Was there any particular design philosophy behind this and/or was this just an issue of word count or priorities? Anyone have any ideas?

(Also, I plan to make some focused tricks for my players, but curious if there are any unintended consequences I should be aware of).

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Saturday at 4:36 PM)

Skill tricks were designed for the exploration pillar. Every class orginally has Exporation Knacks, but we renamed them for each class. The idea was to use those knacks to flesh out the exploration pillar of the game. For social stuff, we generally included them as core class features (such as the fighter's Steely Mein, etc.).


----------



## Zetesofos (Saturday at 4:46 PM)

Morrus said:


> Skill tricks were designed for the exploration pillar. Every class orginally has Exporation Knacks, but we renamed them for each class. The idea was to use those knacks to flesh out the exploration pillar of the game. For social stuff, we generally included them as core class features (such as the fighter's Steely Mein, etc.).




Ah, I see. that makes sense. There are a few other classes that do get social options though (paladin, warlock, cleric even).

The suave, fast talking rogue is a pretty common trope - and it feels like not being able to bring that option 'online till 4th or 8th level even with a couple expertise die is just a touch oversight.


----------



## xiphumor (Saturday at 6:13 PM)

I agree with the OP. The savant also gets social options in the Exploration Pillar. Personally, I would allow someone at my table to take any of those in-class social options as skill tricks so long as they didn’t double up on the unique ones.


----------

